# 20 weeks scan yesterday



## Laura22 (Dec 10, 2010)

I had my scan yesterday. Was a bit upset that my Mum couldn't come into the room with Matt and myself and the sonographer wouldn't let her in for 5 simple minutes because of policies so we bought her a photo which she seemed really happy with

Anyway, everything looks great with baby. Growth is within normal targets etc. He/she was quite lazy yesterday. I think it's because it has many a night time party! We did try and see if it had bits or not but being awkward, baby had the ankles crossed over so we couldn't see

Anyway, here's a not very good photo taken from my phone which some of you have seen on my Facebook page. Baby is now nearly 20cms long!!







But I am over the moon. My Mum text me last night asking if I'd like a 4D scan for my birthday which is next month! So Matt and I will be travelling to Leicester to have one done as apparantly this place my Mum's found is one of the best in the country. We'll be getting a package scan which includes finding out baby's gender! I'm so excited!


----------



## Steff (Dec 10, 2010)

Aww Laura so pleased it all went well,sorry to hear your mum could not be in the actual room xx piccy looks amazing makes it all so much more real x


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thing that bugged me Steffie was that there's no indication that only one other person could have gone into the room with me so my poor Mum came for nothing and left somewhat disappointed.


----------



## Steff (Dec 10, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Thing that bugged me Steffie was that there's no indication that only one other person could have gone into the room with me so my poor Mum came for nothing and left somewhat disappointed.



Yeah I dont recall they being any issue when my o/hs mum came along to my scan all those years ago,i could understand in actual labour but what do they think your mums going to do tamper with  equipement or something


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 10, 2010)

It's ridiculous! lol. 

We are getting a 4D scan done but that'll be in Leicester so I don't know if she'd be coming to that either 

I felt bad for her. She really wanted to see her first grandchild 

Stupid policies and regulations! Grrr


----------



## KateR (Dec 10, 2010)

That looks amazing. Look forward to seeing next month's scan.


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 10, 2010)

Great scan laura! We were told that we could bring people to the scan but they were only allowed in after they do their initial checks. Great news about the 4D scan and finding out the sex it's the best scan by far! xx


----------



## shirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Brilliant scan picture Laura, but sorry your mum wasn't allowed in  how ridiculous. My sister came in with me when I had one, when she had her boys they didn't have such things as scans! 

Take care,

Shirl x


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 10, 2010)

How lovely Laura. 

Shame they wouldn't let your mum in as well. But just think a 4D scan will be even better for mum to see little Grandchild x


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 10, 2010)

So happy for you all, glad everything is ok 

Lovely pic xx


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 10, 2010)

why you did not ask for the sex on this scan? sorry i did not read properly you could not go out and wait for a few minutes and redo the scan?


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 11, 2010)

We're getting a 4D scan done. My Mum's paying for it for my birthday next month. Well, we ordered it yesterday, just got to wait for a gift certificate then I can book in next week


----------

